# Countdown to Kindle Oasis with Len Edgerly Q&A



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

*Coming up: Two Q&A Sessions with Len Edgerly of the Kindle Chronicles Podcast!*

Here's a link to the starting post in this thread:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,234392.msg3267343.html#msg3267343

You can find the thread for the second session here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,234760.0.html

~~~
*
April 16, 2016: Announcement post*

Kboard members, we know many of you have high interest in the new Kindle Oasis, and we've set up something special for you.

Len Edgerly, founder of the Kindle Chronicles Podcast will host two Q&A sessions in the next week: Wednesday April 20 starting at 8 pm (EDT) and then again on Tuesday, April 26 starting at 8 pm (EDT). Len was in New York City for the Oasis announcement and had a chance to use the device. For the session on April 26, he hopes to have a new Oasis in hand and can answer specific questions that people might have. It will also be the night before many people start receiving their new Oasis devices--very exciting!

To learn more, you can listen to the Kindle Chronicles Podcast: http://www.thekindlechronicles.com/2016/04/13/tkc-402-meet-me-at-the-kindle-oasis/

If you have an Echo, just say, "Alexa, play Kindle Chronicles on TuneIn."

Len also has two videos to watch:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6EGIjiqYLRA

and:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=178arcourAs

The Q&A will take place in this thread. If you're interested, I suggest you bookmark this thread (using our KBoards bookmark feature in the menus, or with your browser's bookmark tool). You may also want to use the Notify button to be alerted to updates to this thread.

Thanks for being members of KBoards!

Looking forward to the conversation with all KBoards members!

Leslie on behalf of the other mods, and Carrie Chute


----------



## 864 (Dec 1, 2008)

Yay!

Thanks, Leslie!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Carrie Chute said:


> Yay!
> 
> Thanks, Leslie!


Thanks, Carrie!

If people want to start posting questions, that is great--Len will be reading and getting ready for the Q&A.

Also, just to be aware--he may use some of the info gleaned from this discussion on his podcast scheduled for April 22nd. He likes having real world Kindle users and their questions to inform the discussion on his podcast.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

This should be fun!  Sadly, I likely won't be available for the first 'session' but I'll definitely be monitoring the thread!

Thanks, Leslie, for reaching out to him, and thanks to Len for being willing to do this. And thanks to Betsy for the idea -- All y'all kboards members have no idea of the flurry of PMs that have been flying over the last couple of days.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm really excited about this--thanks, Leslie!

To our members, Len has been a member here on KBoards since it was Kindleboards, joining in November 2008--one of our first 1000 members.

I found a couple of gems in his archives.

First, a nice long interview with forum founder Harvey Chute at the 2010 CES. 
http://www.thekindlechronicles.com/2010/01/15/tkc-78-harvey-chute/ 
The interview starts at about minute 14:00 into the podcast and lasts for 30 minutes! So great. (Interesting to hear about how many ereader makers there were at CES then!)

Also, Len's interview with global moderator Leslie, found here:
http://www.thekindlechronicles.com/2009/01/09/52-leslie-nicoll/
Leslie wrote one of the first manuals for the Kindle and is largely responsible for kick-starting KBoards (then Kindleboards) by directing all kinds of traffic here! Leslie's interview starts at about 7:45 in the podcast and lasts about 17 minutes.

Betsy


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for those links. I'm sort of new around here, having been a member for only a few months, maybe a year, I'm not sure.  I've enjoyed it a lot but I don't know much about KBoard's history.  I'll listen to the podcasts you linked to.

Being retired I listen to a LOT of techie podcasts and bookish ones when I can find them. Len Edgerly's product reviews are among the better ones on Youtube.

Barry


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

This is so awesome! Thank you mods for making this happen. Now I have something to look forward to each week until my 3G Oasis arrives.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Andra!  We're really looking forward to it!

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Head's up to Len: reading on other threads, there are lots of questions about the cover, ie:

--How easy is it to snap the Oasis in and out?
--Do you anticipate reading your Oasis in the cover, or taking it out?
--What's the leather like? Is it really premium quality?
--You saw the merlot cover. Was it mottled like it looks in some of the pictures?

L


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Here's my question.  Did you spend more than 30 minutes reading on the Oasis?  Were you able to get a feel for the actual battery life?
I have to charge my Voyage way more frequently than my other Kindles.  A regular reading session for me is usually 2-3 hours and I keep the light around 10-12.


----------



## MsScarlett (Jan 12, 2010)

I have a lot of books saved on Calibre.  My question is will transferring via USB be possible?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MsScarlett said:


> I have a lot of books saved on Calibre. My question is will transferring via USB be possible?


I don't anticipate that the way to get books onto a kindle will change with the Oasis. And I think I saw in the users guide that there is a USB port.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Len -- if you get your Oasis early, members are asking for some side-by-side pics with the Voyage and PW -- especially to show the lighting difference and also to see if the fonts look the same . . . .


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am going to put some questions down as I think of them. So I might add to this post as the night goes on. And as the margaritas keep coming. 


Lighting suppose to be more bright. Is it more of a cool tone or a warm tone. And how does the font look on this more better lighting. Does the font appear even darker than lets say on the Voyage. 
And the evenness of the lighting. I know some folks had some issues with the top part of the Voyage being a bit more tan or yellow than the bottom. Since the lights are on the side now, there should not be any issue anymore. is the lighting totally even from left to right and from bottom to top.

How is the overall speed of it. Voyage I find plenty fast, just wondering if its about the same or if they did any other changes to that.

When you hold and read the Oasis nekkid, can you feel the magnets on the backside of it. I think they seem a bit recessed based on pics, but just wondering.

Cover colors. In videos and some pictures it appears that the black and the merlot are of smooth pebbled type leather and the walnut of a suede type leather. Is that just the light in the video's? Or is there a different texture to them

how strong are those magnets holding the Oasis in the cover. Meaning if one grabs the cover by the front and lets it flop on the other side, will the Oasis fall out.
Are the page buttons in a comfy place for small hands also? I have a bit issue with the haptic on the Voyage. As far as where I have to place my thumb in relation to the palm of my hand so I have enough of a grip on it in one hand. I am hoping having the weight all on the palm side with help with that issue. 

more...........

The buttons. All about the buttons. Are they the mushy kind, or are they clicky. They are actual buttons, not haptics with a bump I assume. Are they making a clicky sounds, or are they totally silent. I am all about the buttons.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Looking forward to chatting with Len! He'll be here in about an hour. Get your questions ready!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

*makes sure everything is dusted off for Len!*


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I am here too...ready for the party to start!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Eastern Time? Central time? european time? I assume it 8 eastern? So now?


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I thought 8 EST was 7 CST?
I keep hitting refresh and nothing's happening


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Andra said:


> I thought 8 EST was 7 CST?
> I keep hitting refresh and nothing's happening


I should have just called it Texas time. Not central. Cause, what else is there. We're HUGE.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Actually, for most of us we are on DAYLIGHT time...LOL

8 pm EDT
7 pm CDT

and so on...checking with Len now to make sure he's not mixed up on the time!

L


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

True, but I don't typically bother with specifying Daylight... maybe I should

Atunah, Texas actually has two time zones.  Our offices in El Paso are an hour ahead of headquarters.  Makes things very weird sometimes.


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Oh goodie for once I'm not late to something lol Actually on time lol *Sits back eating popcorn*


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I just talked to Len--he should be here any minute. I told him people had lots of questions about the cover!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Need some wine with your popcorn? I just opened a nice bottle of Cab


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Head's up to Len: reading on other threads, there are lots of questions about the cover, ie:
> 
> --How easy is it to snap the Oasis in and out?
> --Do you anticipate reading your Oasis in the cover, or taking it out?
> ...


Hi everyone. Sorry for the delay in getting started. I look forward to answering your questions about the Oasiws! -Len in Denver


----------



## 864 (Dec 1, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Need some wine with your popcorn? I just opened a nice bottle of Cab


Drinkin' a rosé while I watch all you KBoards "pros" do this chat thingy... Today... I am lovin' this board! <3


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No problem, Len!  How's the weather in Denver?

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Welcome, Len! We are glad you are here!

Let's get the conversation going!


----------



## 864 (Dec 1, 2008)

LenEdgerly said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry for the delay in getting started. I look forward to answering your questions about the Oasiws! -Len in Denver


Thanks so much for being with us, Len! Loved hearing the interview you did with my good husband in 2010... Thanks so much!


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

I see there are lots of questions about the cover, so I'll start there.

The Oasis and the cover snap together with magnetic connection, and it's very easy to align them for a perfect docking. 
I read my Voyage mainly at night, in bed, so I imagine I will read the Oasis there without the cover. When I take it to a coffee shop, where Darlene and I sit in the sun, I will take the cover.
The leather feels top quality. I liked the merlot color best. It did seem mottled. Very nice to the touch


----------



## 864 (Dec 1, 2008)

Did you notice a significant difference in weight between other Kindles?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi Len. Nice to have you.


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Carrie Chute said:


> Did you notice a significant difference in weight between other Kindles?


The Oasis without the cover is a full 2 ounces lighter than the Voyage. When I held one in each hand, the weight difference was very noticeable.


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Hi Len. Nice to have you.


Thanks, Atunah. Good to be here!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

A couple more questions about the cover--how "Crimson"   is the cover?  And do you think Amazon will have a non-leather option, as that's an issue for some.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

LenEdgerly said:


> The Oasis without the cover is a full 2 ounces lighter than the Voyage. When I held one in each hand, the weight difference was very noticeable.


Wow. I just took my Voyage out if its cover and held it. 2 ounces lighter? That must be amazing.

L


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

barryem said:


> Thanks for those links. I'm sort of new around here, having been a member for only a few months, maybe a year, I'm not sure. I've enjoyed it a lot but I don't know much about KBoard's history. I'll listen to the podcasts you linked to.
> 
> Being retired I listen to a LOT of techie podcasts and bookish ones when I can find them. Len Edgerly's product reviews are among the better ones on Youtube.
> 
> Barry


Much appreciated. Thanks, Barry!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

While we still on the cover, did the Walnut one look more like a suede type leather as suppose to pebbled? It looks to me like that in the videos, but its often hard to tell with different lighting. 
Does it stay in the cover securely? If one grabs the front flap, it wont fall out?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Since we are on cover questions: do you think it would be possible/easy for a 3rd party cover maker to make a cover for the Oasis? Or is the charging capability really going to require the Amazon cover?

L


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Len.  Were you able to do a side-by-side comparison of a page at the same settings between a Voyage and the Oasis?  If so, did you see any significant differences?


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't anticipate that the way to get books onto a kindle will change with the Oasis. And I think I saw in the users guide that there is a USB port.





Andra said:


> Here's my question. Did you spend more than 30 minutes reading on the Oasis? Were you able to get a feel for the actual battery life?
> I have to charge my Voyage way more frequently than my other Kindles. A regular reading session for me is usually 2-3 hours and I keep the light around 10-12.





Betsy the Quilter said:


> A couple more questions about the cover--how "Crimson"  is the cover? And do you think Amazon will have a non-leather option, as that's an issue for some.
> 
> Betsy


Well, I might have stretched things to describe the merlot cover as Crimson, but I'm a loyal alum of a certain college in Cambridge, so the choice was clear for me! It does seem more crimson than red, a muted, darker color that would not be bright enough for Darlene, my quilter wife who likes all her colors bright. The walnut is also very attractive.


----------



## MagicalWingLT (May 12, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Since we are on cover questions: do you think it would be possible/easy for a 3rd party cover maker to make a cover for the Oasis? Or is the charging capability really going to require the Amazon cover?
> 
> L


I second this question as well.


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Andra said:


> Here's my question. Did you spend more than 30 minutes reading on the Oasis? Were you able to get a feel for the actual battery life?
> I have to charge my Voyage way more frequently than my other Kindles. A regular reading session for me is usually 2-3 hours and I keep the light around 10-12.


No, I did not have 30 minutes of actual reading. The entire briefing was about 40 minutes, and it was mainly taken up by Neil Lindsay VP devices and Chris Green Lab 126 VP design talking about the history of the Kindle--fascinating but I wanted to get to the new one--and then describing the Oasis.


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

MsScarlett said:


> I have a lot of books saved on Calibre. My question is will transferring via USB be possible?


The Oasis and the cover each have a micro USB port, so you will be able to transfer files to the Oasis using a USB cable the same way you can with the Voyage and Paperwhite.


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I am going to put some questions down as I think of them. So I might add to this post as the night goes on. And as the margaritas keep coming.
> 
> 
> Lighting suppose to be more bright. Is it more of a cool tone or a warm tone. And how does the font look on this more better lighting. Does the font appear even darker than lets say on the Voyage.
> ...


Honestly, I did not have a close enough look at the Voyage and Oasis side by side to determine if the lighting is better on the Oasis. I will do that as soon as my review copy arrives, not sure when that will be. The description of the improved lighting made sense. More light sources, giving a more even bath of light. The Oasis screen looked fantastic, and when the person showing to you says "the white is whiter" the power of suggestion may kick in enough, so it did seem that the white was very white. I don't expect to see a big difference in the screens between Voyage/Paperwhite and Oasis when I have time to compare them carefully. The big improvement is the ergonomics and weight. More on that anon.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I think we have gotten over the technical bobbles and Len is ready to hit his stride...let the questions flow!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Some folks have asked for verification that the screen size is the same size as on previous Kindles?

Betsy


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I am going to put some questions down as I think of them. So I might add to this post as the night goes on. And as the margaritas keep coming.
> 
> 
> Lighting suppose to be more bright. Is it more of a cool tone or a warm tone. And how does the font look on this more better lighting. Does the font appear even darker than lets say on the Voyage.
> ...


On speed, the Amazon VPs said the Oasis will not be any faster than the Voyage.
I don't remember feeling the magnets when I held the Oasis without the case. It was a smooth, comfortable feel, with the fatter side nestling into my hand nicely.
There are six magnet connections, as I remember. Once the clasp was set, the connection seemed very solid.


----------



## 864 (Dec 1, 2008)

Sorry I can't be here longer... Puppy has to get to preschool.  Thanks, again, Len, for being here!!! KBoards Family continues to amaze me. <3


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bye, Carrie!


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

The buttons are a big part of why I think the Oasis is a significant advance. They are raised, so you can feel them in the dark and know where to press. The action is satisfying in that you don't have to press very hard, but it's really a button, as opposed to the squeeze mechanism of the Voyage. The buttons seemed well placed for my thumb. You can change which one is Next and which is Previous, if the default setting doesn't work for you. The buttons are also quieter than the buttons of yore, less likely to wake up your partner in bed!


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No problem, Len! How's the weather in Denver?
> 
> Betsy


Lovely day here in Denver, with the sun out after a two day absence. 300 days of sunshine here in the Mile High City!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

LenEdgerly said:


> The buttons are a big part of why I think the Oasis is a significant advance. They are raised, so you can feel them in the dark and know where to press. The action is satisfying in that you don't have to press very hard, but it's really a button, as opposed to the squeeze mechanism of the Voyage. The buttons seemed well placed for my thumb. You can change which one is Next and which is Previous, if the default setting doesn't work for you. The buttons are also quieter than the buttons of yore, less likely to wake up your partner in bed!


Yay, thanks. Sounds awesome. I am a button gal. 

Bye Carrie, hope to see you around again soon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LenEdgerly said:


> The buttons are a big part of why I think the Oasis is a significant advance. They are raised, so you can feel them in the dark and know where to press. The action is satisfying in that you don't have to press very hard, but it's really a button, as opposed to the squeeze mechanism of the Voyage. The buttons seemed well placed for my thumb. You can change which one is Next and which is Previous, if the default setting doesn't work for you. The buttons are also quieter than the buttons of yore, less likely to wake up your partner in bed!


Thanks, Len--lots of questions about the buttons. I really like that they are raised!

Betsy


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I think the bezel of the Voyage is almost too small.  I hold Kindles left-handed.  Sometimes when I press the PagePress to go forward, my thumb hits the left edge of the screen so I get one page forward and one page backwards.  Does the larger bezel on the Oasis make it more comfortable to hold?


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> A couple more questions about the cover--how "Crimson"  is the cover? And do you think Amazon will have a non-leather option, as that's an issue for some.
> 
> Betsy


Good question, Betsy. I have heard from several listeners about the problem with leather. I've seen that it is indeed real, not faux, so that's clearly an issue for some. I hope Amazon will enable third party suppliers to make covers, but this might be a challenge given the battery. M Edge, for one has always done good Kindle covers--and was an excellent supporter of E Books for Troops when we were shipping Kindles to service personnel. I hope they get a chance to make some Oasis covers!


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Andra said:


> I think the bezel of the Voyage is almost too small. I hold Kindles left-handed. Sometimes when I press the PagePress to go forward, my thumb hits the left edge of the screen so I get one page forward and one page backwards. Does the larger bezel on the Oasis make it more comfortable to hold?


Andra, the larger bezel does make it very comfortable to hold, if I'm understanding bezel. That's the wide side of the Oasis, right? Part of the genius of the design is the way the weight is shifted toward the hand you are holding the Oasis with. The thin side seems weightless, it is so thin. The Oasis buttons are less confusing than the Voyage's page press system. I doubt there will be many false page turns with the new buttons. You can also turn the page by tapping the screen, like on the Paperwhite.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Yes, that's what I mean.  Thank you!


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Since we are on cover questions: do you think it would be possible/easy for a 3rd party cover maker to make a cover for the Oasis? Or is the charging capability really going to require the Amazon cover?
> 
> L


Good question, Leslie. My hunch, and this is just a guess, is that Amazon would prefer to have 3rd party cover makers able to add to the lineup. But the battery may be a proprietary item they don't want to share the details on. Another step I hope Amazon takes is to offer an option of buying the Oasis without a cover. It will have 2 weeks of battery life, and that will be enough for me and my bedside reading, since I have a Kindle charging cable next to my bed at all times.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

We've also been speculating about Amazon offering their cover separately for those of us who like to change things up.


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Some folks have asked for verification that the screen size is the same size as on previous Kindles?
> 
> Betsy


Yes, the display screen is exactly the same size--six inches on the diameter. The casing is narrower around it on the Oasis, which is where some of the trimming of the weight and size of the overall device was made possible.


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Carrie Chute said:


> Sorry I can't be here longer... Puppy has to get to preschool.  Thanks, again, Len, for being here!!! KBoards Family continues to amaze me. <3


Thanks, Carrie! Claire our Yorkie says hi to puppy!


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Andra said:


> We've also been speculating about Amazon offering their cover separately for those of us who like to change things up.


I hadn't thought of that, Andra. That would make sense--like having different bands for the Apple watch!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

A couple of questions about the buttons...

Do the page buttons adjust when flipping the device from left hand to right hand?  So, if you've set the top button as "forward" for example, it's "forward" no matter which way you hold it?

And do you know if you can turn off the buttons, as you can on the Voyage?

Betsy


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

I think I found all the questions. Here is some additional info that might be of interest.

I have heard from at least two listeners that their delivery date for Oasis is early September. I asked Amazon if there are production problems or just more demand than expected. They said it was higher than anticipated demand and did not mention any production problems. I think the Voyage probably sold fewer than expected, so they might have erred on the downside for Oasis.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Len  . . . . is the software the same? In other words, the home page will look the same as on the Voyage and later PaperWhites?


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> A couple of questions about the buttons...
> 
> Do the page buttons adjust when flipping the device from left hand to right hand? So, if you've set the top button as "forward" for example, it's "forward" no matter which way you hold it?
> 
> ...


Great question, Betsy. I didn't think to ask that one. My guess is that if you set the top button to be previous page while holding it in your left hand, when you switch to holding in your right hand the accelerometer will flip the display and you will have the previous page button on top for reading with your right hand. I did not see a setting for turning the buttons off. That might be a good idea, too.


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hi Len . . . . is the software the same? In other words, the home page will look the same as on the Voyage and later PaperWhites?


Yes, Ann. The software is the same on Oasis, Voyage, and Paperwhite. Not sure about the $79 Kindle, since I haven't used one in a while. Did it receive the recent software update with PW and Voyage? IOf so, all 4 of the current models will have the same look. BTW, my wife Darlene hated the new home page, so I discovered it's fairly easy to set it back to the old way, digging through the settings menus.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I just ordered an Oasis from Best Buy today with delivery to be on release day.  So if some of your listeners don't mind a black cover on a wifi only model, that might be a good alternative to ordering directly from Amazon.  This one is for my husband, but I get to use it for a week until my 3G model arrives.


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Andra said:


> I just ordered an Oasis from Best Buy today with delivery to be on release day. So if some of your listeners don't mind a black cover on a wifi only model, that might be a good alternative to ordering directly from Amazon. This one is for my husband, but I get to use it for a week until my 3G model arrives.


That's good to know, Andra. I will pass that along on Friday's show. Did you order from the Best Buy web site? Also, did you get it with Special Offers?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Len, do I remember you saying in your podcast that there was no adaptive light sensor?


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Len, do I remember you saying in your podcast that there was no adaptive light sensor?


That's correct. I sent Amazon a followup question on that one, and they said there is no adaptive light sensor on the Oasis. I suspect that was part of the effort to obtain extreme weight loss. Audio and waterproofing also were left off for that reason, I suspect.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

LenEdgerly said:


> That's good to know, Andra. I will pass that along on Friday's show. Did you order from the Best Buy web site? Also, did you get it with Special Offers?


I ordered it through the website. They did not have any customizing options so I had to get the Special Offers, but I'll spend the extra $20 to buy out of them as soon as it arrives. They did not have store delivery and pickup available, but shipping was free.
That's another tip from the last release - sometimes the SO versions ship faster and it's very easy to buy out of them once you have the Kindle in hand.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

LenEdgerly said:


> That's correct. I sent Amazon a followup question on that one, and they said there is no adaptive light sensor on the Oasis. I suspect that was part of the effort to obtain extreme weight loss. Audio and waterproofing also were left off for that reason, I suspect.


I suspect it was a 'feature' of the Voyage that wasn't widely mentioned as a favorite thing. 

Lots of rumors about bluetooth being enabled . . . any insights about that?


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

I will be very interested to see how Kboards members react to the first sight of Oasis out of the box. At the briefing, I was immediately surprised by the off-center alignment, which told me this was a rather bold change in the lineup. That point was emphasized by the way they lined up all seven of the previous Kindles on the table. Except for the original, which was slightly off center because of the scroll wheel on the right, all the others have the same configuration--a screen centered in a case. The Oasis looks like a sports car because of this change, and then when you hold it, or when I did, the feeling was, OMG, this is something quite different.


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I suspect it was a 'feature' of the Voyage that wasn't widely mentioned as a favorite thing.
> 
> Lots of rumors about bluetooth being enabled . . . any insights about that?


I will admit to being baffled by Nate's bluetooth scoop. I need to look into this for Friday's show. I can't remember another time when Amazon included a secret feature in a Kindle and revealed it later, so the premise seems unlikely to me. Plus, I can't figure out how I would use bluetooth. You can maybe help me out in imagining what it might be for.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

LenEdgerly said:


> I will admit to being baffled by Nate's bluetooth scoop. I need to look into this for Friday's show. I can't remember another time when Amazon included a secret feature in a Kindle and revealed it later, so the premise seems unlikely to me. Plus, I can't figure out how I would use bluetooth. You can maybe help me out in imagining what it might be for.


Connect to your Echo and have Alexa read your Kindle books?


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

There have already been some pretty strong reactions from people who really don't like the offset look.  And I get that.  There are things that drive me nuts if they are not symmetrical.
And then some of us are thinking more that it may be something cool.


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Andra said:


> I ordered it through the website. They did not have any customizing options so I had to get the Special Offers, but I'll spend the extra $20 to buy out of them as soon as it arrives. They did not have store delivery and pickup available, but shipping was free.
> That's another tip from the last release - sometimes the SO versions ship faster and it's very easy to buy out of them once you have the Kindle in hand.


Good tip, Betsy. I am copying and pasting ideas here into my Evernote notes and script for the show. I appreciate the help!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

LenEdgerly said:


> I will admit to being baffled by Nate's bluetooth scoop. I need to look into this for Friday's show. I can't remember another time when Amazon included a secret feature in a Kindle and revealed it later, so the premise seems unlikely to me. Plus, I can't figure out how I would use bluetooth. You can maybe help me out in imagining what it might be for.


Well, the obvious thing is a 'real' keyboard for note taking.

Others have said maybe it'll let one use some hidden text to speech circuit or something through a bluetooth speaker, but that seems pretty unlikely to me.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

There were some people in the announcement thread who mentioned wanting bluetooth - but I can't remember the reason off the top of my head.

Ann, you're right.  The comment was about using a keyboard.


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Andra said:


> There have already been some pretty strong reactions from people who really don't like the offset look. And I get that. There are things that drive me nuts if they are not symmetrical.
> And then some of us are thinking more that it may be something cool.


Makes sense, Andra. The proof will be in the holding of the Oasis, IMO. At that point the off-center look to it makes sense, if it's going to. I can imagine some users might say, "What's the big deal," because the center of gravity of the Voyage is only slightly different. My test will be when my wife opens her Oasis. I will be filming her first reaction and she won't pull any punches if she thinks it's way less dramatic than I have been telling her. Film at 11.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I understand you're hoping to get your review copy a day or two ahead of even those who managed to get on the list in time for release day delivery?


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Andra said:


> There were some people in the announcement thread who mentioned wanting bluetooth - but I can't remember the reason off the top of my head.
> 
> Ann, you're right. The comment was about using a keyboard.


Interesting. I like to add lots of notes when I'm reading on my Kindle, so maybe that would be a possible use case. It seems awkward to think of a keyboard and the Oasis in my lap.


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I understand you're hoping to get your review copy a day or two ahead of even those who managed to get on the list in time for release day delivery?


That's right, Ann. In the past, I have always ordered new Kindles for myself and usually the review copy, if there was one, arrived two or three days in advance of the purchased device. I would love it if the review Oasis arrives tomorrow or Friday in time for the next TKC, but I think next week is more probably. I also don't know if it will be embargoed, limiting how soon I can talk about it. But since a number of journalists have seen the Oasis at the briefings in San Francisco, New York, and Seattle, I doubt there will be an embargo.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been wondering if the Bluetooth capability would allow Amazon to add back audio without having the weight/space taken up of the headphone jack.  Rumors are that future iPhones will not have headphone jacks and that headphone connections would be wireless.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I understand you're hoping to get your review copy a day or two ahead of even those who managed to get on the list in time for release day delivery?


He is hoping to have it in hand next Tuesday, April 26th when he is scheduled to join us for another chat! We'll all be on tenterhooks waiting for the arrival of our Oasises!

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you know anything about why the not-black covers are taking so much longer? It seems that if you are happy with Black you can get one much sooner than if you prefer brown, and if you want merlot you may as well just wait for Christmas!


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Connect to your Echo and have Alexa read your Kindle books?


That's a possibility. But Alexa can already read Kindle books just by asking her to "Read..[title]" and she knows where you left off. Maybe it could be the other way around. When I'm in a lazy mood, not wanting to press the buttons I could say, "Alexa, turn the page." ;-)


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Do you know anything about why the not-black covers are taking so much longer? It seems that if you are happy with Black you can get one much sooner than if you prefer brown, and if you want merlot you may as well just wait for Christmas!


LOL. I can tell you that when I saw the three covers lined up, the black seemed like a nonentity. The walnut looked like something from Downton Abbey, and the merlot was yummy. I would think Amazon tested the colors and had some data on how popular they would be, so it's odd that they appear to have misjudged the color popularities. They were also very proud of the merlot at the briefing, so I would think they would have made a ton of them.


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Leslie said:


> He is hoping to have it in hand next Tuesday, April 26th when he is scheduled to join us for another chat! We'll all be on tenterhooks waiting for the arrival of our Oasises!
> 
> L


That's right. I hope I have an Oasis here at my desk for the next Q&A!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Makes me wish I had kept my original order with the merlot cover.  Oh well...

I've gotta go.
Len, thanks so much for taking time to talk to us.  I really enjoyed having Alexa play your podcast the other day.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

LenEdgerly said:


> That's a possibility. But Alexa can already read Kindle books just by asking her to "Read..[title]" and she knows where you left off. Maybe it could be the other way around. When I'm in a lazy mood, not wanting to press the buttons I could say, "Alexa, turn the page." ;-)


I am clearly behind the curve on Alexa/Echo. I didn't realize she could read Kindle books. I did know she could read Audible books and I just found out about podcasts this weekend.

L


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've been wondering if the Bluetooth capability would allow Amazon to add back audio without having the weight/space taken up of the headphone jack. Rumors are that future iPhones will not have headphone jacks and that headphone connections would be wireless.
> 
> Betsy


Makes sense.


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I am clearly behind the curve on Alexa/Echo. I didn't realize she could read Kindle books. I did know she could read Audible books and I just found out about podcasts this weekend.
> 
> L


It's tough to keep up with Alexa, for sure. I have Nest thermostats at our home in Cambridge and love telling her to turn the heat up in the bedroom from here in Denver.


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Andra said:


> Makes me wish I had kept my original order with the merlot cover. Oh well...
> 
> I've gotta go.
> Len, thanks so much for taking time to talk to us. I really enjoyed having Alexa play your podcast the other day.


You're welcome, Andra. It's been fun! And thanks for listening to the show!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

LenEdgerly said:


> It's tough to keep up with Alexa, for sure. I have Nest thermostats at our home in Cambridge and love telling her to turn the heat up in the bedroom from here in Denver.


Okay, so that's amazing...LOL


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

My question is also about buttons - do they work anywhere except inside a book? The fake buttons on the Voyage only work inside a book, and you have to use the touch screen to go forward among pages in a Kindle Store list, in your Home books if you have more than a page of them, in your Cloud books list, etc. For that matter in a Table of Contents in a book, you have to swipe to go forward or back. So that's what I'm asking, do the buttons work anywhere except to turn the pages of the content of a book?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ellenoc said:


> My question is also about buttons - do they work anywhere except inside a book? The fake buttons on the Voyage only work inside a book, and you have to use the touch screen to go forward among pages in a Kindle Store list, in your Home books if you have more than a page of them, in your Cloud books list, etc. For that matter in a Table of Contents in a book, you have to swipe to go forward or back. So that's what I'm asking, do the buttons work anywhere except to turn the pages of the content of a book?


You can use the Voyage buttons to go forward and back on the home page . . . haven't tried the store . . .


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Leslie, my apologies for the late arrival tonight. I am usually compulsive about putting things on my calendar immediately on making commitments, and this time something distracted me. I have 4/26 at 8 pm on for next week!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The conversation is slowing down a bit but Len, I hope you will hang out for a few minutes longer in case any last kboards members jump in with questions.

And just a reminder, Len will be back next week on Tuesday, April 26 at 8 pm (EDT) for another Q&A--this time we hope he has an Oasis in hand and can answer specific questions!

Thanks everyone for joining in tonight!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ellenoc said:


> My question is also about buttons - do they work anywhere except inside a book? The fake buttons on the Voyage only work inside a book, and you have to use the touch screen to go forward among pages in a Kindle Store list, in your Home books if you have more than a page of them, in your Cloud books list, etc. For that matter in a Table of Contents in a book, you have to swipe to go forward or back. So that's what I'm asking, do the buttons work anywhere except to turn the pages of the content of a book?


Although the Voyage buttons DO work on the home page to move through your library (at least on mine), it's still a good question, Ellen--the buttons do seem under used in the Kindle software. It seems as if it's the same software so would work the same way?

Betsy


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

ellenoc said:


> My question is also about buttons - do they work anywhere except inside a book? The fake buttons on the Voyage only work inside a book, and you have to use the touch screen to go forward among pages in a Kindle Store list, in your Home books if you have more than a page of them, in your Cloud books list, etc. For that matter in a Table of Contents in a book, you have to swipe to go forward or back. So that's what I'm asking, do the buttons work anywhere except to turn the pages of the content of a book?


Good question! I will remember to try the buttons outside of a book to see where else they work. Thanks for mentioning this.


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Leslie said:


> The conversation is slowing down a bit but Len, I hope you will hang out for a few minutes longer in case any last kboards members jump in with questions.
> 
> And just a reminder, Len will be back next week on Tuesday, April 26 at 8 pm (EDT) for another Q&A--this time we hope he has an Oasis in hand and can answer specific questions!
> 
> ...


Will do. I'm here till you tell me it's time. Plus it's getting late back there, right! Sun's still out here in Denver.


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Leslie, why does it say "Madeleine L'Engle" for my status? I like her as an author but don't remember putting her in my profile. Is it code for something?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Our UK members are already in bed!  I'm sure they'll ask any questions on things they're curious about that weren't covered and you can address it next time. 

Thanks for doing this for us! It's been helpful . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Len,

You joined KBoards (then Kindleboards) in November 2008.  How did you get started with Kindles and the Kindle Chronicles?

Betsy


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

LenEdgerly said:


> Will do. I'm here till you tell me it's time. Plus it's getting late back there, right! Sun's still out here in Denver.


We'll just be patient for another 20 minutes or so. I appreciate your time with us, Len. Thanks again!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

LenEdgerly said:


> Leslie, why does it say "Madeleine L'Engle" for my status? I like her as an author but don't remember putting her in my profile. Is it code for something?


Yes, the number of posts you have. Harvey came up with the scheme years ago but I don't remember all the authors and levels. Ann, Betsy do you know?

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

LenEdgerly said:


> Leslie, why does it say "Madeleine L'Engle" for my status? I like her as an author but don't remember putting her in my profile. Is it code for something?


Check this thread: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,32340.0.html

And this one: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,228849.0.html


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LenEdgerly said:


> Leslie, why does it say "Madeleine L'Engle" for my status? I like her as an author but don't remember putting her in my profile. Is it code for something?


Member status here is based on the number of posts--and different authors are assigned different post levels.

We also have a few special post count levels honoring members.

Betsy


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Len,
> 
> You joined KBoards (then Kindleboards) in November 2008. How did you get started with Kindles and the Kindle Chronicles?
> 
> Betsy


Betsy, that means I joined KBoards 4 months after my first show. I'd been experimenting with podcasts for a couple of years before that, and I fell in love with the Kindle immediately. I had the idea that a podcast with a more specific focus might be fun, so that's how I started TKC. It was a good move, because I chose a topic that has completely held my interest all this time, and that's essential in order to build a regular show with a decent following.


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Member status here is based on the number of posts--and different authors are assigned different post levels.
> 
> We also have a few special post count levels honoring members.
> 
> Betsy


Cool!


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You can use the Voyage buttons to go forward and back on the home page . . . haven't tried the store . . .


I swear the buttons didn't work on Home or in archives when I first got the thing. It's the main reason I've kept my Home page to a single page, but you're right, I just tried it and it works now. So either I pushed buttons wrong when I first got the thing or it's a software update since. No, buttons still don't work in the store, just tried that too.


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

ellenoc said:


> I swear the buttons didn't work on Home or in archives when I first got the thing. It's the main reason I've kept my Home page to a single page, but you're right, I just tried it and it works now. So either I pushed buttons wrong when I first got the thing or it's a software update since. No, buttons still don't work in the store, just tried that too.


I didn't know that. I have always kept my home screen to a page, using collections.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

LenEdgerly said:


> I didn't know that. I have always kept my home screen to a page, using collections.


I discovered by accident that if you use the 'new' home screen, you can page forward and you get to the old home screen -- either list or cover view depending on how you've set it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LenEdgerly said:


> Leslie, why does it say "Madeleine L'Engle" for my status? I like her as an author but don't remember putting her in my profile. Is it code for something?


I'll add that your post level changed while you were here this evening!

Thanks for doing this, Len, very informative. Can't wait until we hear your in-depth thoughts!

Betsy


----------



## LenEdgerly (Nov 23, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'll add that your post level changed while you were here this evening!
> 
> Thanks for doing this, Len, very informative. Can't wait until we hear your in-depth thoughts!
> 
> Betsy


You're welcome, Betsy. This was fun, and I think I have the hang of how to answer questions next time. It looks as if Darlene has finished the dishes--"Sorry, I can't help. I'm still on the forum."--so I'll sign off now if that's okay. Time to watch an episode of Bosch on Fire TV!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Yes, thank you Len! See you next week!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I just want to say again how great it was to have Len on last night.  I'm really looking forward to next week's Q&A!

Betsy


----------



## Shapeshifter (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks for organising this, and to Len for doing this. I look forward to next week when we get to see and hear about it in action.

I never got around to ordering the Voyage, so now I'm ready to order the Oasis. I actually really love the look of it, what I really like is that the edge is wide enough to be able to use it in landscape view in bed without holding it, and still see the whole screen.

After reading all the conversation, I was ready to do a pre-order and damn it wouldn't you know they haven't released the Merlot for international orders!!!


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I couldn't make the discussion live - it was in the wee small hours here in the UK - but it was interesting to read all the answers. 

I was surprised that Len said he didn't think you could turn off the page turn buttons like you can on the Voyage. *sigh* I want so much to like this new Kindle but that's another black mark against it for me.    Since it's a software function (I believe) and the OS is supposed to be the same, why not? It seems strange that they would deliberately remove that function, but he's probably right - I can't see it mentioned in the user guide.

He did say that for those who don't think they'll like it, that you have to actually hold one in your hand before you can 'get' it. Maybe that's true. Perhaps in a few months, when everyone who's ordered has had a chance to assess it 'hands on' I might give it a go - I'll have the usual 30 days to decide I suppose. I so want to be excited about this but it's just not calling to me at all.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I want to thank Len for the interesting chat. 
I hadn't planned on disappearing like this into the night, but my computer froze on me and when it came back, it needed another pesky update. Last weeks windows updates have been a bit of a trial and something hadn't taken I guess. By the time I was up and running, everyone was gone pretty much. 

So thanks for the time and I look forward to the next one.


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

LenEdgerly said:


> I will admit to being baffled by Nate's bluetooth scoop. I need to look into this for Friday's show. I can't remember another time when Amazon included a secret feature in a Kindle and revealed it later, so the premise seems unlikely to me. Plus, I can't figure out how I would use bluetooth. You can maybe help me out in imagining what it might be for.


I have no real ideas about Bluetooth on the Oasis but I do know that most electronic devices use SOC's off the shelf and a lot of those have Bluetooth installed. I think I even read somewhere that that's true of the Kindle SOC but maybe it was some other device. I think I read that some time ago.

Anyway the source of this might be something like that. Someone looks up the SOC and finds it has Bluetooth and reports it and starts a rumor. In order for Bluetooth to work it needs an antenna and software support so the fact that the SOC has it might not mean the device has it.

Just guessing. As I said I have no real knowledge about any of this.

Barry


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

I have a question for the next session.  Do you know how much weight the cover adds?  I could only find the weight of the oasis without the cover.  Thanks


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

nikkidog said:


> I have a question for the next session. Do you know how much weight the cover adds? I could only find the weight of the oasis without the cover. Thanks


The Technical Details on the product page has this:

Wi-Fi: 4.6 oz (131 g); Wi-Fi + 3G: 4.7 oz (133 g); Cover: 3.8 oz (107 g)

So a WiFi Oasis with a cover is 8.4 oz.


----------



## nikkidog (Apr 8, 2016)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The Technical Details on the product page has this:
> 
> Wi-Fi: 4.6 oz (131 g); Wi-Fi + 3G: 4.7 oz (133 g); Cover: 3.8 oz (107 g)
> 
> So a WiFi Oasis with a cover is 8.4 oz.


Thanks Ann. I missed that.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I received an email from Len--his review Oasis will be delivered on Monday 4/25 so he'll have it in hand for his next chat with us.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Just started listening to Len's latest podcast:
http://www.thekindlechronicles.com/

(The KBoards chat is mentioned at 14 minutes in; Andra, I'm sorry, he confused you and I in a comment!)

Betsy


----------



## LDB (Oct 28, 2008)

How does one get a question into the queue? I've got a Voyage and the recent Fire Reader Edition that a couple of months ago was the hot topic with the blue light whatever for reading at night. Both are set to Caecilia font at the 4th from smallest font size with margins and line spacing both at their narrowest. In the book We Die Alone, chapter 4 the first page, the Voyage shows 1 paragraph and one sentence. The Fire RE shows 1 paragraph and 9 sentences thanks to the larger screen. My question is since the specs appear the same do the screens of the Voyage and Oasis show the same amount of text when viewing the same book at the same font settings and if not, what is the amount of difference? So, maybe already asked and answered and I haven't found it and if not is it possible to find that out? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I think we'll have a second thread. (Maybe I should start it?) for the next Q&A, and you can post it there once it's started. *runs off to start the next thread!*

OK, new thread here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,234760.0.html

This will make it easier for Len to keep the two sessions straight! You can start posting your questions there.

Betsy


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Just started listening to Len's latest podcast:
> http://www.thekindlechronicles.com/
> 
> (The KBoards chat is mentioned at 14 minutes in; Andra, I'm sorry, he confused you and I in a comment!)
> ...


Ha! Your name is easier to say for most people also.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra said:


> Ha! Your name is easier to say for most people also.


----------



## Muddypawz (Jan 13, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm really excited about this--thanks, Leslie!
> 
> To our members, Len has been a member here on KBoards since it was Kindleboards, joining in November 2008--one of our first 1000 members.
> 
> ...


Betsy, I'm so glad you posted this! I'd never heard either interviews, or listened to any of Len's podcasts, for that matter.....where've I been?!?!  Anyway, I signed up for Len's podcasts the other day and listened to both interviews last night with thorough enjoyment, as well as sadness for Harvey and his family and friends.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Muddypawz said:


> Betsy, I'm so glad you posted this! I'd never heard either interviews, or listened to any of Len's podcasts, for that matter.....where've I been?!?!  Anyway, I signed up for Len's podcasts the other day and listened to both interviews last night with thorough enjoyment, as well as sadness for Harvey and his family and friends.


So glad you enjoyed it! Len's podcasts are well done and informative. And the two with Harvey and Leslie are priceless!

Betsy


----------

